
Why Don't People Return Their Shopping Carts? - artsandsci
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/anthropology-in-practice/why-dont-people-return-their-shopping-carts/
======
cbanek
By not returning my cart, I can have the store hire someone to do that, and
pay them out of the profits I pay the store, thereby helping the economy and
increasing GDP!

~~~
paulddraper
Reminds me of the Candlemaker's Petition

[http://bastiat.org/en/petition.html](http://bastiat.org/en/petition.html)

